# Middleton - Deserted village - Northumberland



## ColinC (Jun 25, 2012)

We came across a walk which took you past a deserted village going back to the 16th century.
When we arrived there were two houses still standing, one mostly roofed and one with no roof. You could just about make out the positions for some of the other houses underneath the topsoil.
Unfortunately we didn't have the right footwear to enter the inside of the houses which were very deep in sheep muck and partly flooded with the recent rains. Hopefully we can get back in August with the better weather. There were no roads or even pathways up here. Just amazing views and empty countryside.

The two houses photographed were probably occupied through to early/middle 20th century, possibly as shepherds houses. The rest of the settlement was long gone.

We checked on the Keys to the Past website and this whole area, to the south of Wooler, seems to have ancient remains and most of them are protected.




middleton-1 by colinc, on Flickr




middleton-2 by colinc, on Flickr




middleton-3 by colinc, on Flickr




middleton-4 by colinc, on Flickr




middleton-5 by colinc, on Flickr


----------



## Big Bill (Jun 25, 2012)

Good find, will be interesting to see more pics when you return!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Look forward to your next report interesting area around there.


----------



## lee443 (Jun 26, 2012)

interesting


----------

